# Cannot wait to meet my match!



## lillabet (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my first post but hopefully not my last, 

One day I hope to have a child or two.
I always looked after little children and helped the smaller ones. I have always been maternal.  
Unfortunately my body fails me. I may have been almost pregnant a couple of times in my early 30's but chemotherapy age 34 put an end to my ovaries. I was going for egg sharing IVF but even 3 x H.R.T did not do it. I have now turned 40 and time is galloping on. The one thing I really wanted to do before I die is be a loving mother. The chemotherapy being successful - I am likely to live many many childless years. My husband being keen to have his own child we are persuing surrogacy with egg sharing/ egg donor + host or straight surrogacy. It is traumatic. 
SUK is lovely but making a social match is complex when you are on the one hand under-confident but come across as overconfident. I am not gushy, I am the daughter of a Northerner. 

I just want to cry when surro's go into teams before I have had a chance to even  'meet' them even once. On the other hand I am happy for them and the IP's they match up with ! I feel the excitement of couples rejoicing their embies  but it is tinged with sadness that I will never have my own embies .  It is such an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## lillabet (May 16, 2011)

o.k so i have to reply myself. Had a cry feel better. forward march - again.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lillabet sorry to hear what you are going through  you say you have been with SUK but have you tried COTS, I have been a member with them for nearly 18 years now and have been a surrogate 4 times over the years and  have really enjoyed being a member with them.

I really hope you find a Surro Angel to help you achieve your dreams xx

Lynne x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!!!

Please call COTS they are fab! We are with them and although we found our surro independantly they have supported us all the way through - good luck hun....there is a surro angel out there for everyone    xxxx


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Lillabet, I don't know if you're still watching this - but I'd love to know how things are panning out with you. We've just started SUK and I feel exactly the same as you about it. Would be good to find out how things are going- really hoping you're progressing towards your goal. x


----------



## tmarshall (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi am new on here so hello everyone. Sorry to hear your story hope u are matched soonx I am thinking of finding a surro as I had to have a hysterectomy at the birth of our first baby in order to save my life  sad times. My dd is 2 now and would love to know more which agencies are u with etc? X


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

hey tmarshall, we are with SUK and they're really nice.  Looking into other things too though. Have you contacted anyone yet?


----------

